# Windows Live Messenger: Offline <> Offline



## Sadi al Wadidrah (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Es gibt beim Windows Live Messenger die Statusvariante "als offline anzeigen".

Ich möchte gern wissen, ob sich jemand bloss als "offline" anzeigen lässt, oder ob er wirklich offline ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meinen Messenger zu bescheissen, oder eine Standardantwort aus dem Messenger des anderen herauszukitzeln, um herauszufinden, wie sein wahrer Status lautet?

danke vielmals

grz Sadi


----------



## Norbert Eder (17. Januar 2007)

Wenn der andere User als offline angezeigt wird, ist er für dich offline. Ich denke du solltest das dann auch entsprechend berücksichtigen, weil er eben vielleicht nicht gestört werden will etc.


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (17. Januar 2007)

Mein Ziel ist zu wissen, nicht zu stören...


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich als offline angezeigt werden will, dann will ich auch nicht, dass ein anderer weiß, dass ich es nicht bin. Ausser ich melde mich selbst bei ihm.

Ergo meine ich, dass du mit legalen Mitteln Pech gehabt hast.


----------



## Sadi al Wadidrah (20. Januar 2007)

im rein technischen Bereich sehe ich meine Frage nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Norbert Eder (21. Januar 2007)

So, dieser Thread wird jetzt von mir geschlossen.


1. Wenn sich jemand als offline anzeigen läßt, dann will er das so.
2. Wenn jemand versucht über diverse Wege herauszufinden ob er doch da ist, dann ist das für mich ein Einbruch in die Privatsphäre. Du kannst ihm eine Message schicken und wenn er will, dass du weißt er ist da, dann meldet er sich. Auf das reale Leben umgemünzt: Läute an der Haustüre an. Wenn er da ist und mit dir reden möchte, macht er auf. Aber alle Fenster abzulaufen, reinzusehen und wenn eines offen ist, vielleicht auch noch reinzusteigen ist nicht.


----------

